# Layout Blinds



## fowl guy (Jul 29, 2010)

Right now I have 4 Cabelas Elite layout blinds and need to replace 2 this year. I don't have any complaints about them as they have been to hell and back but i was just wondering what other people were using and what they liked.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm a fan of the Final Approach blinds. The SUB is a great blind for comfort and can pack in if you want with the backpack straps. I have 2 of them and then a Finisher and can't stand it. I'm actually looking to sell or trade it for a FA xlander.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the 09 SUB, it's ok except for set up. i have an elite, haven't hunted it yet. My favorite is an older Ground Force(new ones are better). Very easy setup, folds down small for carry. I like the Ground Force Snow cover lots better. Better material, and attaches better


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

F/A Pro-Guides & F/A Subs is what I run. I have hunted out of them all and have found Final Approach blinds to just flat hold up better. One blind I dislike because of my size is the Ground Force the bars on the back support are the most uncomfortable I have used. I also do not like the sleeping bag blinds like the Powerhunter although it is really handy if you don't have decent stubble to make a hide.


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

I enjoy my finisher, I am 6' 8" so have to stick my feet out the zippered end of the foot bag but I make it work. The best features are the low profile, the doors stay closed in high wind, the quick setup and durability. The flagging ports are in the wrong spot and there is not a real good place to rest your gun.

I have also used FA and Hunter Specialties lay outs and the comfort, the quality of of material is sub-par and the doors don't stay closed.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

xlandr and prolandr get my vote for top blinds.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Between my son an I we have 3 SUBs (2 06s & 1 09). We're both 6'3" 215 and have plenty of room. SUBs are easy to pack and once ya figure out the pins easy to set up. :thumb:


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a finisher guy, we have 4 finishers and 3 SUB's in my trailer. They pack smaller and are easier to get in and out of the field. The pins are hell all the SUB's most mornings. Tried drilling one out to make it easier and that did help. All in all they are both good blinds.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't even know what mine is called but it a FA and has the full frame. We hunted 4 guys two yrs ago and two of us had the full frame and two has the packable soft ones. Those two guys were miserable while me and the other guy could lay there all day. Good for a nap too.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

labman63 said:


> I don't even know what mine is called but it a FA and has the full frame. We hunted 4 guys two yrs ago and two of us had the full frame and two has the packable soft ones. Those two guys were miserable while me and the other guy could lay there all day. Good for a nap too.


You bet, those of us crazy enough to lay in a field all day might as well do so in comfort!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

LOVE my Finisher! Gonna go get at least one more just to have an extra (for someone else who isn't addicted yet), or so I don't have to worry about changing out my camo from early to late season and of course gonna need another snow cover. Durable, packs easy, sets up in a flash and can conceal my big butt! :thumb:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

FoldEmXtreme said:


> You bet, those of us crazy enough to lay in a field all day might as well do so in comfort!


Amen to that! I went to the local Army/Navy store and bought an olive drab ground pad and cut it to inside size for my SUB. I also got a piece of hospital egg crate foam and cut that to size too. They fit inside the SUB under the back rest . I leave both pieces in place when I knock the SUB down. The ground pad and foam pad insulate me from the ground and make a nice cushion. I also got some foam hot water pipe insulation at Home Depot and slipped it over the cross bar under the head rest. Yer right, if we're gonna be there we might as well be comfortable. :thumb: 
:beer:


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

API,

One of my buddies uses a thermal camping pad, one you would place under your sleeping bag in a tent, for late season hunts and it keeps him warm and also puts a little bit more padding between him and the ground. Haven't tried it out myself yet, but I figured I could pass it along as long as the topic (kind of) came up.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

They have some FA SUB in the prairie color in Cabelas bargain cave magazine for $99.99
I would buy another but i have way too much gear already


----------



## fowl guy (Jul 29, 2010)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> They have some FA SUB in the prairie color in Cabelas bargain cave magazine for $99.99
> I would buy another but i have way too much gear already


Yeah I saw that, and after all the good posts about them on this thread i order two. Thanks guys


----------

